# I am having multiple problems with the Uber app for the last week and a half.



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Firstly I am not a rookie. I have been using the app for 3 years part-time and usually, these types of anomalies or glitches work themselves out in a day or 2, but the app is messing up going on 2 weeks now.

I have had the app freeze intermittently and or stop completely at the start or mid-trip navigating and had to switch to Waze. I have had instances were after starting the trip it will not zoom in but shows the whole distance of the trip on one screen while moving toward the destination. I have had the navigation jump around sporadically changing the route several times and very quickly back and forth.

Most of these have diminished and or are not happening at all now but I am holding my breath hoping they will go away and not return. The main issue I am having right now is sound. And I am not talking about turn here or turn there as I don't use that when navigating. I am talking about when rides come up it will not ping when I go on and offline it will not ping except when I first turn the app on it pings and if I get a very quick trip after turning the app on it will ping but shortly after it stops pinging. It also will not then make any other sounds at that point. This happens every time I turn the app on. And yes I have tried updating the app and rebooting my iPhone. 

I was wondering if it may be an apple update that might have messed something up. I checked all my settings and I see nothing unusual. And I do have bluetooth on but there is nothing in my car that is bluetooth and that has always been on since I have been doing Uber 3 years ago and I had no problems.

Is anyone else having these types of problems? Any Ideas? It's odd that I would have so many different app problems over a 2 week span.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Still can't figure out why people by "flagship phones" for 7,8,9 hundred dollars and more when $200 dollar phones perform just as well. iPhone are so overrated it's ridiculous. 

Trash your iPhone and purchase an android. Motorola phones are among the best at only $150 -200.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Still can't figure out why people by "flagship phones" for 7,8,9 hundred dollars and more when $200 dollar phones perform just as well. iPhone are so overrated it's ridiculous.
> 
> Trash your iPhone and purchase an android. Motorola phones are among the best at only $150 -200.


I bought this iPhone 7s used for $150 and I use it for selling online. The camera is superior to the ones you mentioned. It's great and I love using it for specific functions.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I have glitches with my 8+ every once in a while. I close out the uber app, swipe it up and re open it and it works again and I hit blue navigation button to re navigate - no problems and you dont loose the job. Every once in a while it freezes and I do this. Also shut off your phone at least 2 X A WEEK. that helps also.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Still can't figure out why people by "flagship phones" for 7,8,9 hundred dollars and more when $200 dollar phones perform just as well. iPhone are so overrated it's ridiculous.
> 
> Trash your iPhone and purchase an android. Motorola phones are among the best at only $150 -200.


Everyone has a commentary..stick to the fing subject. Every post is not an opportunity to interject your agenda..frankly no one cares


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ok...here's my solution...get rid of your phone and buy and Android.. :biggrin:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Driver said:


> Firstly I am not a rookie. I have been using the app for 3 years part-time and usually, these types of anomalies or glitches work themselves out in a day or 2, but the app is messing up going on 2 weeks now.


Firstly, your avatar freaked me out. But I'm OK now.

Although I would not recommend the drastic step of ditching your phone, I would suggest you try another phone for a shift and see if the issues come up. Sorry, all that I can think of not being an iPhone guy.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

I use Uber driver app on my iPhone se and works perfect but on my expensive galaxy trash note 9 I have to keep closing it and opening it again to keep it working


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Driver said:


> Firstly I am not a rookie. I have been using the app for 3 years part-time and usually, these types of anomalies or glitches work themselves out in a day or 2, but the app is messing up going on 2 weeks now.
> 
> I have had the app freeze intermittently and or stop completely at the start or mid-trip navigating and had to switch to Waze. I have had instances were after starting the trip it will not zoom in but shows the whole distance of the trip on one screen while moving toward the destination. I have had the navigation jump around sporadically changing the route several times and very quickly back and forth.
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "!

( the Flash Gordon Villian kind of LOOKS LIKE DARA !)


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Johnny Driver said:


> Firstly I am not a rookie. I have been using the app for 3 years part-time and usually, these types of anomalies or glitches work themselves out in a day or 2, but the app is messing up going on 2 weeks now.
> 
> I have had the app freeze intermittently and or stop completely at the start or mid-trip navigating and had to switch to Waze. I have had instances were after starting the trip it will not zoom in but shows the whole distance of the trip on one screen while moving toward the destination. I have had the navigation jump around sporadically changing the route several times and very quickly back and forth.
> 
> ...


Here is my experience

I have a iPhone11. The last week or two, when I use my phone (make it receive calls) the sound on the driver app mutes. Visual is glitchy, but I'll get into that later.
Solution for when it happens is to power off and reboot. So, I have my phone settings to Voice Mail all calls when the car is in motion. I have contacted Apple and UBER for assistance, they are "looking into the issue".

Visual....my navigation app (UBER maps) hiccups often. I believe it is when I change cell towers.
" proceed to your destination. Proceed to your destination. Continue on this street. Proceed to your destination"

It doesn't seem to happen when I have a pax in the car, but only when she and I are alone. One of many reasons I call her my ex-wife.

I think she is just trying to piss me off!!!


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Here is my experience
> 
> I have a iPhone11. The last week or two, when I use my phone (make it receive calls) the sound on the driver app mutes. Visual is glitchy, but I'll get into that later.
> Solution for when it happens is to power off and reboot. So, I have my phone settings to Voice Mail all calls when the car is in motion. I have contacted Apple and UBER for assistance, they are "looking into the issue".
> ...


Thanks for your input I have thought it might be the cell towers changing on the glitches in navigations and my sound, in this case, is very muted but I can still hear a faint sound but when driving it is hard to hear at all. I sometimes miss requests because I am not hearing them. I have 2 iphones and I might try using the other for a quick test to make sure it's not this phone.



_Tron_ said:


> I would suggest you try another phone for a shift and see if the issues come up. Sorry, all that I can think of not being an iPhone guy.


This is a good idea I have a second phone that I use just for personal uses. It would rule out a few things if the other phone will work correctly. Thanks.



LIsuberman said:


> I have glitches with my 8+ every once in a while. I close out the uber app, swipe it up and re open it and it works again and I hit blue navigation button to re navigate - no problems and you dont loose the job. Every once in a while it freezes and I do this. Also shut off your phone at least 2 X A WEEK. that helps also.


I do reboot my phone a few times a week because I use it for my home business a lot also this does reset the sound but it quickly goes away again. But it is always good to reboot your phone at least a couple of times a week as you say.



_Tron_ said:


> Firstly, your avatar freaked me out. But I'm OK now.
> 
> Although I would not recommend the drastic step of ditching your phone, I would suggest you try another phone for a shift and see if the issues come up. Sorry, all that I can think of not being an iPhone guy.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

My uber app takes forever for google maps to to come up when I tap navigate, and when I tap accept. But uber maps comes up quickly, which im not going to use, it's always wrong. I wonder if uber is having a falling out with Google and trying to faze out Google maps.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Still can't figure out why people by "flagship phones" for 7,8,9 hundred dollars and more when $200 dollar phones perform just as well. iPhone are so overrated it's ridiculous.
> 
> Trash your iPhone and purchase an android. Motorola phones are among the best at only $150 -200.


I'll put my 12 gb/256 g, snapdragon 855, and subprocessor flagship that I paid $760 for up against your $200 turd all day. Not only does my screen have a faster refresh rate at 90hz and look 10 times better, but I've been known to have 15+ apps running at the same time with no lag or problems... You can Keep your $200 toy... I wanted a piece of technology.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Dekero said:


> I'll put my 12 gb/256 g, snapdragon 855, and subprocessor flagship that I paid $760 for up against your $200 turd all day. Not only does my screen have a faster refresh rate at 90hz and look 10 times better, but I've been known to have 15+ apps running at the same time with no lag or problems... You can Keep your $200 toy... I wanted a piece of technology.
> 
> View attachment 414535


Yeah, you may be right. I don't think I can go on knowing that my phone is .0002223555 seconds slower than yours. That's sure is worth the extra $800 you paid!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I have experienced the same things for well over a month now.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Yeah, you may be right. I don't think I can go on knowing that my phone is .0002223555 seconds slower than yours. That's sure is worth the extra $800 you paid!


Yeah.... If I were you I'd kill myself... But hey that's me....


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OldUncleDave said:


> Here is my experience
> 
> I have a iPhone11. The last week or two, when I use my phone (make it receive calls) the sound on the driver app mutes. Visual is glitchy, but I'll get into that later.
> Solution for when it happens is to power off and reboot. So, I have my phone settings to Voice Mail all calls when the car is in motion. I have contacted Apple and UBER for assistance, they are "looking into the issue".
> ...


Same problems with the sound being the biggest issue. I am not glued to my phone waiting on a ping I need to hear it not see it. I just downloaded the next Uber Driver update today 4.237.10001, will see if it fixes the muting issue this evening.

The navigation to the PAX is not a tower issue, it is an Uber programming issue. I know where the towers are in my area and I get that crap when I am not switching between towers. Some time it will say proceed to your pick-up every 10 seconds as the screen zooms in and out on the navigation map.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I did the same things I always do yesterday and it worked fine. Go figure.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

I have been experiencing most of these issues too. I believe the audio issue is one independent problem, the frozen nav screen is another, and the ping issue may be a problem or just may be the January effect (a slowdown of riders combined with a sudden surge of new drivers in January. Happens every year.) 

Looks like most of the symptoms have been covered. For the audio, stopping and restarting apps seems to be the only workaround.

For the nav screen freezing, the only workaround I've found is to force stop the Uber driver app and restart it. 

I don't know where the faults lie entirely, but I'm putting it on Uber development. I had an Apple engineer in my car recently and discussed a lot of issues in general. Apple made major changes when they released iOS 13. It caused a lot of issues, mostly with video. A lot of screen problems with a lot of apps. He told me that they had resolved most by 13.2, even more in 13.3, but he also told me that a lot of apps had problems because they didn't recompile using new software libraries and toolkits that were certified compatible with iOS13. 

Now, whether Uber (and Lyft, for that matter) have updated all their development tools remains to be seen. But, my guess is that they still have compatability issues - some that are from their old code, and some introduced in new code that they added in trying to fix the old.

I really wish they'd get someone into their engineering group that really understands integration testing and regression testing. 

:cafe:


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Don’t blame a perfectly working device, blame the app engineers. Back a few months ago I had noticed bad grammar in the app so I think the app gets worked on overseas, and not in the states. Otherwise the mute bug would have already been fixed. Did you ever speak to another American while using Uber’s phone support?


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> Did you ever speak to another American while using Uber's phone support?


Yes, but it's rare. OTOH it usually gets results when I do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> ... I just downloaded the next Uber Driver update today 4.237.10001, will see if it fixes the muting issue this evening....


With yesterdays newest update same problems. I don't lose the volume until I get a phone call. As soon as I get a phone call it is extremely quite like set to lowest level without being off. Does not matter if I answer the call or not, Uber volume still gets muted. Only way to get it back is turn phone off and back on.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

This could have been sabotage by a disgruntled engineer too. The app likely works off a few scripts. That could be 10 or 1000! All it takes is a misplaced “;” “()” to **** it all up. Maybe they’re going over the coding without success. Each script could have thousands of lines so this problem may persist for quiet a while.

Don’t be surprised if other things break along the way. Coding is all about trial and error. Unfortunately we are the ones testing it.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

When ever I have volume related problems, I will turn up the volume while the phone is pinging a new trip, meaning BEFORE I hit the accept button. 
I have an Android but there are two separate areas that control the volume. I make certain that they are set correctly and of course turn off the phone at least once a week.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Here's a tip that works for some volume issues.

"Hey Siri, take a nap!" "Done!" and the volume will sometimes restore.

Activating any voice recognition function on iOS will sometimes fix volume issues for the moment. Another method is to open the input window to create a text message, click on voice dictation mode, and turn it off. Don't even need to create a message.

I discovered this because of Lyft, again - this time for PPZs. When the chimes sound that you're entering or leaving a PPZ, it lowers the volume of my music to make the chime, but fails to restore the volume levels. It carries over to Uber nav volume and anything else that makes noise. If the Lyft app "says" something, it will restore the volume level of the rest of the phone. 

ANOTHER LYFT APP BUG!!! 
I know they're aware of that, because they recently started adding a voice announcement after the chime to put a band-aid on it!


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

in Australia sound is also an issue with Uber driver app & iphone 11


----------



## Grubermax (Oct 21, 2018)

The iphone 7 is too weak to run Uber and has been for quite a while, with every update of the app the need for a strong enough processor to run it rises just a little bit. The iphone 7 has been on the banned list for who knows how long.

https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/
Uber insists on octacore processors and also has a benchmark threshold the iphone 7 evidently stopped meeting a while back.


----------



## Chocoholic (Aug 7, 2018)

Grubermax said:


> The iphone 7 is too weak to run Uber and has been for quite a while, with every update of the app the need for a strong enough processor to run it rises just a little bit. The iphone 7 has been on the banned list for who knows how long.
> 
> https://www.uber.com/en-ZA/drive/resources/approved-devices/
> Uber insists on octacore processors and also has a benchmark threshold the iphone 7 evidently stopped meeting a while back.


Or maybe they just got lazy and don't want to do the regression testing on phones that should be more than capable of handling their app. Then again, maybe their code is so crappy and buggy that it takes the latest version of any phone to compensate for the bad code. Both sound likely for them.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Or maybe they just got lazy and don't want to do the regression testing on phones that should be more than capable of handling their app. Then again, maybe their code is so crappy and buggy that it takes the latest version of any phone to compensate for the bad code. Both sound likely for them.


Yep sounds like huge amounts of memory leak at work here. Their app is likely being worked on overseas as well.


----------

